# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief en moedeloos

## krekel

Hoi, ik heb vorige week woensdag een accident gehad. Wat schaafwonden en wipless...Ik loop alle dagen moe en misselijk,reeds al na een uur dat ik op ben. Gans de dag door...Ik maak me erg ongerust.
Kan zelfs niet meer tv kijken of boek lezen? Wie heeft hier raad mee....

Ik heb niets van energie meer,ik ben ook mijn werk kwijt,echtscheiding dit jaar, 
Ik weet het allemaal niet meer :Confused:   :Confused:  Ik loop depressief,bang en moedeloos! 
Wie heeft er tips/raad/advies voor me...

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Krekel,

Ik ken je situatie een beetje...en ik moet zeggen;je hebt idd heel wat redenen om depressief en moedeloos te lopen....
Maar je moet er tegen blijven vechten!
Doe ontspannende dingen,ga eens wandelen als je moe in de zetel ligt...dat kan al veel doen!
Probeer ook veel te praten over wat je dwarszit...hier of tegen vrienden,desnoods tegen je huisdieren/planten!
Als je huisdieren hebt,kan dat een enorme steun voor je zijn;ikzelf heb honden en die blijven mij aan het lachen maken...of ik nu wil of niet!
Huisdieren zijn zoiezo goed voor de mentale gezondheid!
Probeer gewoon een hobby,een bezigheid te zoeken die je van je gedachten afleidt...
Ik weet uit ervaring dat dit allemaal makkelijker gezegd is als gedaan,maar als het je lukt gaat het je wél helpen!!
Denk aan de goede en leuke dingen in je leven...en koester je dierbaren!

Liefs Agnes Xx

----------

